# Medical Proof that Vegans are Brain Damaged?



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

This is a serious question posed by the BBC

https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200127-how-a-vegan-diet-could-affect-your-intelligence



> "There are some tragic cases of children whose brains failed to develop because of their parents being ill-informed vegans," says Benton. In one example, the child was unable to sit or smile. In another, they slipped into a coma.


Read the entire article and do your own research.
There is medical evidence that the brains of vegans, on average, shrink 5 times faster than omnivores' brains as the person ages.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

It seems to me it's a chicken and egg question. Are their brains shrinking because they're vegans, or are they vegans because their brains are shrinking?


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Lone Rager said:


> It seems to me it's a chicken and egg question. Are their brains shrinking because they're vegans, or are they vegans because their brains are shrinking?


That is gold right there!


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

That story is stupid and even tries to imply Gandhi was not a vegetarian. Sure, he might have eaten meat but for the most part, he lived the vast majority of his life as a vegetarian. 

Also, to follow up on that, you have close to 200 million people in India who are vegetarian and they for the most part do fine. They also spell really well.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Lone Rager said:


> It seems to me it's a chicken and egg question. Are their brains shrinking because they're vegans, or are they vegans because their brains are shrinking?


Lol!
This belongs on a T-shirt.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

Vespasianus said:


> That story is stupid ...


I wouldn't call the article a story, it is a serious look at some documented brain health issues caused by a lack of meat in their diets.

Most concerning is the documented cases of diminished brain development in vegan children.

Secondary, is the documented cases of adult brain loss both in mass and in function of long term vegans compared to brains of similar subjects on an omnivore diet.

Let's ignore the personal opinions on the ethics of eating meat or not, but focus on the serious issues that current medical studies are bringing to light.


----------



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

*From the article*



> On the one hand, recent concern about the nutritional gaps in plant-based diets has led to a number of alarming headlines, including a warning that they can stunt brain development and cause irreversible damage to a person's nervous system. Back in 2016, the German Society for Nutrition went so far as to categorically state that - for children, pregnant or nursing women, and adolescents - vegan diets are not recommended, which has been backed up by a 2018 review of the research. In Belgium, forcing a vegan diet on your offspring could land you a spell in prison.


This is not some hit piece written by an uneducated hack. In Belgium, they acknowledge that the vegan diet can be unhealthy and dangerous. It amounts to child abuse if you don't feed your children meat.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

#vegancat...


----------



## DirtnDogs (Dec 11, 2014)

If you want to see a truly horrific horrow show of ideology gone too far just go to YouTube and search for 'vegan babies'. I don't really care what adults do to themselves but inflicting this diet on infants and children (and dogs/cats for that matter) is absolutely abuse.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Before starting into some grand posturing on the topic you should understand the basics delineation of at least: "meat", animal protein, animal products, vegetarianism, veganism. You lose all credibility when you use these terms to your convenience but also incorrectly- interchangeably.


----------



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

Carl Mega said:


> Before starting into some grand posturing on the topic you should understand the basics delineation of at least: "meat", animal protein, animal products, vegetarianism, veganism. You lose all credibility when you use these terms to your convenience but also incorrectly- interchangeably.


None of us are trying to label anyone. The article (and the reference to YouTube) is using the general term vegan, as in someone whom doesn't eat meat; no one was claiming that that was the definitive definition.
The article stresses the importance of certain vitamins and minerals in your diet. The standard meatless diet is deficient in those elements and that is the purpose of the article and my posting it here.
No one was disrespectful to eaters of a meatless diet, so your reply was rude and unfounded. Take the time to read what the article said research has found; it could benefit you.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I only believe a study I have funded. ;-)

I read the quoted German research paper and it states this.

“ Keine Empfehlung für Kinder, Schwangere und Stillende

Aufgrund des erhöhten Risikos für Nährstoffdefizite empfiehlt die DGE weder schwangeren oder stillenden Frauen noch Kindern und Jugendlichen eine vegane Ernährung.

Erkenntnisse liegen hier beispielsweise für ausschließlich gestillte Säuglinge vor: Ernährt sich die Mutter vegan und verzichtet auf zusätzliche Nährstoffpräparate, traten beim betroffenen Kind schon in den ersten Lebensmonaten Nährstoffdefizite mit entsprechenden Gesundheitsfolgen auf.”

My german is a bit rusty but from what I understand is that a vegan diet is not recommended because without additional necessary supplements the baby will suffer from lack of certain nutrients but if you are taking supplements there is no problem.
Which in my opinion is the problem with any extremer diet.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

A/C in Az said:


> None of us are trying to label anyone. The article (and the reference to YouTube) is using the general term vegan, as in someone whom doesn't eat meat; no one was claiming that that was the definitive definition.
> The article stresses the importance of certain vitamins and minerals in your diet. The standard meatless diet is deficient in those elements and that is the purpose of the article and my posting it here.
> No one was disrespectful to eaters of a meatless diet, so your reply was rude and unfounded. Take the time to read what the article said research has found; it could benefit you.


Vegan generally implies nothing from animals at all, no eggs, fish, just fruits, vegetables, grains, legumes. Plants don't have the same amino acid composition (percentages) as animals. That means that a human, which is an animal, is not getting the correct amount of all amino acids from a vegan diet. This has been known for decades. This is exactly why a lot of vegetarians to supplement with eggs, fish, maybe some chicken and turkey once in a while, etc., because they know a vegan diet without supplementing those amino acids is harmful.

"Common examples of the limiting amino acids in plant-based proteins include lysine, methionine, isoleucine, threonine and tryptophan. Of these, lysine appears to be to be most commonly absent, particularly from cereal grains."

"Essential amino acids cannot be made by the body. As a result, they must come from food. The 9 essential amino acids are: histidine, isoleucine, leucine, lysine, methionine, phenylalanine, threonine, tryptophan, and valine."

Isoleucine, lysine, threonine, and tryptothan are both essential and are low in vegan diets. This is really bad for any age, but especially infants. Someone could supplement with them, but it's not exactly the same. You have to take those four amino acids without food and it's hard to know exactly how much to take per day. They also compete with each other for absorption. You'd need to get them tested and that can be difficult, expensive, and not very accurate either.

I get trying to save the world, but bottom line, we are animals, whether we like it or not. We have certain physiological needs, period. No amount of political correctness is going to change that fact.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lady Dream said:


> Who is the veggie here? Tell us how did you come to this?


I am vegetarian not a vegan, cheese and eggs killed that for me.
I turned away from eating meat during the height of the mad cow disease, after realizing what is done to animals in mass production, the dangers of the overuse of antibiotics etc., the toll raising livestock takes on the environment to name the big ones.
Got so use to that that I do not crave meat at all even I grew on a very meat based diet.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lone Rager said:


> It seems to me it's a chicken and egg question. Are their brains shrinking because they're vegans, or are they vegans because their brains are shrinking?


That is some funny sheit right there.


----------

